# There is no such term as "underage marriage"



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

No such definiton.

How is one underage, and yet get married.

One can get married if of laegal age, there is no such ruling on underage.

A great oxymoron post.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

As I said in another post to you, you are gross.

If you and your wife are grown-ups now, great. Be happy. Focus on your current marriage and it's issues. Well, there seem to be none, so not sure what you're hanging aournd here for other than to tout the merits of marrying underage girls. That's all you talk about and it makes me think you are a pedophile!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

your posts crack me up reidqa. you're either completely nuts, or completely brilliant. 

One of ghandi's wive's was six years old.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Blanca,

A wee bit of both.

And wow pedo now, looked up definition "love of little boys".

Honey you a boy.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

My wife just back slapped me.

Lady, you are above the law and god.

Since both blessed our marriage.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

reidqa said:


> And wow pedo now, looked up definition "love of little boys".
> 
> Honey you a boy.


pe⋅do⋅phile   /ˈpidəˌfaɪl/ [pee-duh-fahyl] 
–noun Psychiatry. an adult who is sexually attracted to young children. 

Also, pedophiliac. 

Origin: 
1950–55; pedo- 1 + -phile, 

(Webster's)


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

> Lady, you are above the law and god.
> 
> Since both blessed our marriage.


I don't care who blessed your marriage and, by "god" I assume you mean some church - not one and the same to me.

My point is that your posts are all about how great it is/ was to marry an underage girl. You seem to focus on nothing else on here. It may be otherwise in your real life, but here, you come across as a pedophile, still living off the high of ****ing a little kid many years ago. 

Over and over again you tout the benefits and "wonderment" of marrying a child. Just because you got away with it doesn't make it right, and the fact that you are still happily married is merely a fluke. 

Becoming romantically and sexually involved with a child is wrong. It's that simple. So I wish you'd stop promoting and celebrating pedophilia around here. It's disgusting.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

My my what a pompous arse you are. Now you are above all.

Plezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze.

Remember the beginning of a marriage is the foundation, so yes ours is built on granite.

A fluke so be it, since we have gone to no less than 30 wedding's with 2 still intact. I better play the lottery with those odds.

Once again the law its legal, the church legal in ones mindset not so (SEE I DO NOT SUBSCRIBE TO INDIVIDUAL THOUGHTS). I could be promoting Muslim traditional beliefs men treat women with no respect, and beat them. As an FYI growing worldwide.

So as they say in Coney Island hold on its going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Lady help me I have taken away by a tall handsome man.










Then I kissed a frog 28 yrs later, isn't life wonderful.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

MsLady said:


> As I said in another post to you, you are gross.
> 
> If you and your wife are grown-ups now, great. Be happy. Focus on your current marriage and it's issues. Well, there seem to be none, so not sure what you're hanging aournd here for other than to tout the merits of marrying underage girls. That's all you talk about and it makes me think you are a pedophile!


Interesting...

I'm not saying I disagree with your post at all. I'm not one to advocate marrying 15 year old girls, obviously.

The interesting part is that I got a 3 day ban from the forums for calling another poster a "retard" and calling another poster a "pedophile" slides right by...

The forum police can be interesting in their judgements at times I guess...


Onto the actual subject of the thread, the OP, as much as I don't agree with him, technically is correct.

In the USA, there is no such thing as "underage marriage". Its either legal, or illegal. Some marriages in the USA are illegal, polygamy for one, and marrying underage boys/girls without the permission of their parents is another.

However, if the parents agree, and the court/church does the ceremony, technically the child is not "underage" anymore, they are perfectly legal to marry.

Obviously the laws on this vary from state to state on how old the teenager has to be to marry with or without parental consent, and then there is typically a minimum age even with parental consent in most states.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Husband,

Thank you for your valued tidbits of wisdom.

Yes, not for everyone. This is for a select few.

Oh, why the forum police let slip by, after all I was under a full flaming and troller attack by Lady.

But I forgive her, and even posted pics to show my poor suffering wife. I am surprised she did not offer to send some money our way :lol:.

Thank you for a third eye view.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Some subjects are bound to bring out cackles from both sides. Abortion, gay marriage, gun control, ….. In threads such as this one, a moral and volatile subject is being discussed with some amount of animosity. However the thread was started with the intent of generating a discussion not a poster reaching out for help. In the case of RVH’s banning, it was done because of a running gun battle between two posters that totally detracted from the OP’s plight. She had a serious decision to make and her question was lost in the mayhem. Both parties received a temporary ban due more to the hijack than the verbal exchanges. The other poster was later banned again for similar actions.


In this thread there are exchanges of opinion to be sure but the discussion continues to focus on the subject matter so there is not need to flag the thread as hijacked. There is some amount of name calling and it is being monitored. We could have easily elected to send an admonishment to MsLady or ban her for calling reidqa a pedophile just as we could have done the same to him for calling her a pompous arse. We try to grant some flexibility in heated discussions. If the discussion decays into a complete insult contest we will warn or ban the offenders. In some cases we have shut down the thread.

As monitors we do not always have time to search every thread, we do the best we can. We are all from different backgrounds, religions, areas of the country, political view…. We try as best we can to enforce the forum guidelines without judging individuals but it is still somewhat subjective. We try to be as fair to all as possible and welcome input from the group either within the post are via PM. You can also report a thread and the notification goes to all moderators. 

Thank you all for partaking in TAM and on this thread. Enjoy the discussion.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> In the case of RVH’s banning, it was done because of a running gun battle between two posters that totally detracted from the OP’s plight. She had a serious decision to make and her question was lost in the mayhem. Both parties received a temporary ban due more to the hijack than the verbal exchanges. The other poster was later banned again for similar actions.


Pft, details!  :lol:


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

reidqa said:


> Husband,
> 
> Thank you for your valued tidbits of wisdom.
> 
> ...



Not to be a "pompous arse", but its not even that its not for everyone, its not for about 97% of the people in the US.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

AMP,

Thank you for the wisdom post.


----------

